
Why modern men are losing their testosterone - basicplus2
https://bigthink.com/sex-relationships/men-have-less-testosterone-today
======
all2
Unfortunately there is no mention in the article of cell-phones. See here:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20714683](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20714683)

Note, that's an animal study, but definitely worth considering if you're
worried about your T-levels.

Another thing to look at if you want to raise your T-levels: High intensity
training [0]

[0]
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317013787_Exercise_...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317013787_Exercise_training_improves_free_testosterone_in_lifelong_sedentary_aging_men)

------
erpaa
Nice try soyboy.

